

Make Your Mom a Mother's Day Website - codybrown
http://www.scrollkit.com/s/2072/

======
cws
I like these suggestions for single-use websites. I'd much rather make a web-
site instead of sending a paper card that will become either trash or a burden
to store and preserve. The recipient doesn't have to make any effort at all to
save the "card" and look at it again later. It is just there for them if they
want to look at it. Good Stuff!

------
nbrown
It's really simple to make mom a card and can be sent across the country
without paying postage!

